# Life sucks



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

With all do respect to those that live by the philosophy that "life is good", life sucks sometimes, REALLY sucks. I'm feeling pretty down, it is hard to come to terms with some of life's "side balls". A wonderful nurse at one of my hospitals has been diagnosed with ALS, otherwise known as Lou Gehrig's disease. This lady is a vibrant human being. It is just NOT FAIR. For those who don't know what this disease is, it is fatal/terminal, short life expectancy, no treatment. Your muscles give out on you one by one but not your brain. She will basically suffocate slowly because her muscles won't be able to maintain her breathing. She won't be able to eat. And she will be aware of everything that is happening. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about it. All the usual thrashings in my head, why her, why do dirt bags keep living? Yes, she has small children. Of course, she is facing her "future" with grace and humor. IT IS SO NOT FAIR!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I could say, "No, life's not fair, but..." I won't say that because life is NOT fair and, yes, it does SUCK at times. That's when we need all our friends to keep us lifted up in prayer and not to tell us that "everything will be ok". We know in our hearts that everything will NOT be ok and its alright to be as mad as he-- about it. Please know that I will be thinking about you and your friend, her kids, your furbaby and your hubby. Sending you hugs...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I could say, "No, life's not fair, but..." I won't say that because life is NOT fair and, yes, it does SUCK at times. That's when we need all our friends to keep us lifted up in prayer and not to tell us that "everything will be ok". We know in our hearts that everything will NOT be ok and its alright to be as mad as he-- about it. Please know that I will be thinking about you and your friend, her kids, your furbaby and your hubby. Sending you hugs...


 
*Good Post Ill Pray for Her and You. Iam Sure Its Hard for All.*
*Sometime Life Just Sucks Your Right.*
*Many Blessings.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It is always hard to watch someone we care about struggle with health issues. Prayers for your friend.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Things like this do make us wonder why.....why it's always the good people.....


I don't understand it....


Life does suck sometimes. I'm sorry. I try to live by the "life is good" philosophy but it gets hard once in a while.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Couldn't agree more, Gigi. Sometimes you just want to scream at the top of your lungs, "WHY?" There are two people who lived in our building who had ALS and it was heartbreaking seeing that they were trapped in their very failing bodies. Technology (computers and motorized wheelchairs helped for a while but the end was near. It's an awful disease.
About a year ago I found out a very close relative of mine was diagnosed with Parkinson's. He has been an athlete all his life, running, windsurfing, skiing, etc and now he sees every move diminish. He didn't want us to know so didn't share it so that we wouldn't look at him differently but all the signs and the tremors were there. He goes downhill every time I see him :smcry:
You just feel so helpless that you don't know what to do other than give time, love, friendship and help to those who need it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I will pray for her and for you...*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I understand exactly what your saying. Prayers to your friend.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

my mother says we'll never understand life and why things happen like this. I'm so sorry for this lady and everyone who loves her. Today a woman at work mentioned her friend who has ALS too. It's such a cruel disease and so sad.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Gigi, I am afraid that I have to agree. I haven't cried at all today....because I have used up all my tears and don't even have the outlet anymore. (one blow after another)
I had a friend, well someone who I adored in high school, and was reunited with shortly before she was diagnosed with ALS...it was a terrible, terrible illness. 

I feel so tired of the fight. But, we have no choice, but to keep going and to take any opportunity to focus on the beauty. My heart is so heavy that I find breathing difficult, but today I saw a magnificent raven, very close. She chattered and then flew away and I remembered that life can be beautiful...even in the midst of anguish.

I'm so sorry for the hurt you are feeling :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Gigi!! Life definitely just isn't fair!! It is always the good people who endure these types of paths and I have never been able to figure it out. Your friend and her loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for her  that is a terrible terrible illness. I don't understand why why horrible things happen to good people, and there's many horrible people that skip through life without anything bad happening. Sure does teach us to appreciate everyone around us, to not go a day without showing someone affection. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry,I feel the same way. Scum bags kill babies over stupid video gaming toys and good people die slow horrible deaths...
I'm so sorry and will keep her and you in our hearts...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gigi, I'm so very sorry about your friend's tragic diagnosis. It's not fair at all. :smcry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Gigi one never knows what tomorrow brings, sometimes all we can do is just be their for one another, laughing, crying and praying. Your friend is blessed to have you in her life. God Bless her as she goes through this time, may she find peace and strength. I will remember her in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Gigi. That hurts. 

Just trying to make you laugh for a second. Pat is truly a life is good person. I love her sense of adventure and Pat is always smiling. So I bought her a life is crap baseball cap and I've been afraid to send it to her. Lol
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi, there are no easy, simplistic answers to the hard questions of life. 
I always told both my daughters growing up "life isn't fair." I grew up very, very, very poor and I experienced very early on just how true that is, and while it was painful I think that it helped me adjust to real life in a fallen world. 
I have no illusions but I make it my choice to be happy every day that I can. :yes: I have some serious reasons not to be happy, but I want to concentrate on taking from life what I can, while I am able.
My own mom became a widow at 49, and died a slow and difficult death by 51. I had to sit by helplessly & watch it happen as a young woman. There is so much more I could say but now isn't the time.
:ThankYou:I feel honored that you come here to share your grief, because grief was meant to be shared. Just to know that others care and affirm one's pain can be enough to get us through tough times, one very difficult day at a time. 
I know you see a lot of "unfairness" as a medical person, especially when you can not help to heal---that is even worse, and having it in a friend. . . well, that is the worst! :crying::crying:
We come along side you virtually, and simply sit beside you quietly to say we care. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend - that is a horrible disease. For you, look to the strength you have inside and be a true friend to her because she will need you more than ever. Last year I watched a good friend die and I know how difficult it is to find that strength inside you, but now is when she will need your love, laughter, and tears the most.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you know Gigi one never knows what tomorrow brings, sometimes all we can do is just be their for one another, laughing, crying and praying. Your friend is blessed to have you in her life. God Bless her as she goes through this time, may she find peace and strength. I will remember her in my prayers.


Paula is so good with words. I agree with her. Being there for your friend, praying (&/or sending positive thoughts. but being a friend is always good. My thoughts and prayers are with your friend and her family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Gigi, there are no easy, simplistic answers to the hard questions of life.
> I always told both my daughters growing up "life isn't fair." I grew up very, very, very poor and I experienced very early on just how true that is, and while it was painful I think that it helped me adjust to real life in a fallen world.
> I have no illusions but I make it my choice to be happy every day that I can. :yes: I have some serious reasons not to be happy, but I want to concentrate on taking from life what I can, while I am able.
> My own mom became a widow at 49, and died a slow and difficult death by 51. I had to sit by helplessly & watch it happen as a young woman. There is so much more I could say but now isn't the time.
> ...


So, eloquently expressed. Sandi, you are blessed with so much wisdom ... in addition to being blessed with the wonderful gift for touching others with your love and caring.:tender:

Darling Gigi ... yes, I agree that life is not always good ... it can be so unfair.

I, too, often ask myself why so many good people die so young. But, then I have to remind myself that there are still many wonderful people who are still here with us, and who will continue to live a long life ... just like you. :heart: You have a heart of gold, Gigi. You are a physician who cares ... and makes every effort to heal ... both humans and fluff babies. I never forgot how you offered feedback (and, I didn't even have to ask you) when Felix was in the hospital ... it was such a comfort to know someone cared so much.:tender:

I am so sorry about your friend. I can totally understand why you feel so down. And, I am glad you can reach out to your friends here who care so much. I feel the same as Sandi ... that grief is meant to be shared with friends who truly care. True friends are there for us during not only the good times ... but, the bad ... and, you have many friends here who care, for sure. :tender:

I have a feeling that your friend will be surrounded with love during the most painful time of her life ... and, that of her family. It won't take away from the sorrow and helplessness of knowing that her journey will be the most difficult to endure ... but, I pray you will eventually find peace and comfort in knowing that you, I am sure, will be a part of helping your friend and her family endure through these most difficut and sad days.

You are an Earth Angel, Gigi. Sending you much love and many hugs.:wub::heart:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I totally agree. It does suck somedays. People from the outside. Even my best friends would say I have a great life. I am very blessed. However with in a 3 yr time span our house burned we had to go through **** with our ins co. My grandfather and grandmother died. We lost our fluff belle and cat Kristi in the fire. I am a complete daddy's girl and my father was diagnosed with cancer and gone in 4 months. Being a nurse made all of that worse because I knew what was coming. Then his sister passed away 6 months later. I am still so depressed a take 2 medications. I try to tell myself tomorrow is another day. My husband is amazing. I am able to stay home now. My kids are such a blessing. Sorry I rambled.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Gigi, your description of that horrible disease brought me to tears. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for your friend. I can only imagine how helpless you must feel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cyndilou said:


> I totally agree. It does suck somedays. People from the outside. Even my best friends would say I have a great life. I am very blessed. However with in a 3 yr time span our house burned we had to go through **** with our ins co. My grandfather and grandmother died. We lost our fluff belle and cat Kristi in the fire. I am a complete daddy's girl and my father was diagnosed with cancer and gone in 4 months. Being a nurse made all of that worse because I knew what was coming. Then his sister passed away 6 months later. I am still so depressed a take 2 medications. I try to tell myself tomorrow is another day. My husband is amazing. I am able to stay home now. My kids are such a blessing. Sorry I rambled.


Oh, my goodness, Cyndi. You have experienced so many sad losses in such a short time frame. Yes, you are blessed to have an amazing husband ... and that your kids are a blessing ... but, to lose your home, two precious pets, your grandmother and grandfather, your father, and an aunt, all within three years, is 
so sad.

Cyndi, I pray you can begin to find some comfort and peace soon. My heart goes out to you. I wish I could hug you in person.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for your thoughts. Didn't mean to hijack anyone's posts.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for such sweet and wonderful posts. You truly did help my state of mind. My sweet friend will continue to have my full support in anything she needs, for as long as she needs it. For all of those who were brave enough to share their own tragedies, thank you, it truly helps to know others understand how one feels. My own heart and prayers go out to all you that need them.
Keri, you crack me up. LOVE the baseball cap idea. Please send it, LOL

Words of advise, if you want to live a long life, get tattoos. You see, those of us in "the field" have this theory, the more tattoos you have, the longer your life expectancy. The raunchier, the better. Seriously, LOL, we can get a guy who got hit with a dozen bullets but if we see a lot of tattoos, we go "oh, he'll be alright", and he is! And you can't be too nice either. The hubs is always scared he is going to get some kind of cancer. I say, "relax, you are rotten to the core, I'm stuck with you for a long time", LOL. God help me if he gets a tatoo!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gigi-
I first heard of ALS in an old Lou Gehrig B&W movie but they didn't show his symptoms much. Your description of the reality is chilling. I'm am so sorry for this wonderful lady and her family and what they must be going through now. 
We lost my mother after few years of demenia. I'm sure you know about that awful disease first hand too. I cant express here how awful that was for us. Shortly after that a life long girlfriend was diagnosed with cancer in her 40's and her battle ended too soon. I still can't believe they are both just gone and not going to phone or walk in the door. All I can say is we find a way, and this may sound odd, but what helped me was knowing we all will follow in time. 
xxxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> Thank you everyone for such sweet and wonderful posts. You truly did help my state of mind. My sweet friend will continue to have my full support in anything she needs, for as long as she needs it. For all of those who were brave enough to share their own tragedies, thank you, it truly helps to know others understand how one feels. My own heart and prayers go out to all you that need them.
> Keri, you crack me up. LOVE the baseball cap idea. Please send it, LOL
> 
> Words of advise, if you want to live a long life, get tattoos. You see, those of us in "the field" have this theory, *the more tattoos you have, the longer your life expectancy. The raunchier, the better. Seriously, LOL, we can get a guy who got hit with a dozen bullets but if we see a lot of tattoos, we go "oh, he'll be alright", and he is! And you can't be too nice either. The hubs is always scared he is going to get some kind of cancer. I say, "relax, you are rotten to the core, I'm stuck with you for a long time", LOL. God help me if he gets a tatoo!*


:smrofl::smrofl: I have to check out your tattoo theory now. Hoping your hubby has a ton of hidden tattoos


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: I have to check out your tattoo theory now. Hoping your hubby has a ton of hidden tattoos


Yeah, me too! Gotta check out this theory.

I think when Felix and I have lunch today I am going to tell him I know what I would like for my birthday! I hope I can do it with a straight face. Now I have to decide where I would like to have my tattoo! Hee hee ...


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, my 'colorful' arty children will live long lives with their body art!! Seriously Gigi, THAT really does suck. I have a good friend who's mom died from that; now her husband has Parkinson's. She is the sweetest person and an inspiration. If you met her you'd never know what she's endured. Not fair- dailey we sent scumbags to jail for long life sentences (on our nickel) why the good people? Thinking of your friend and you. I'm sorry.


----------

